

Visualizing SSH Attacks in Video (Python and Matplotlib) - chewxy
http://www.wallix.org/2012/02/29/pylogsparser-visualizing-ssh-attacks-in-video/

======
joshbaptiste
heh.. I was wondering towards the end, are there no hackers/script
kiddies/bots from Canada? But the last couple of seconds flared up from there,
cool hack.

